# tivoweb module - schedule



## dlowe

Attached below if my first attempt at creating a TivoWeb module. I have been a long time lurker, but I finally took the dive and got a TurboNet card last week, and have been playing with TivoWeb modules for the past couple of days.

The module that I have written shows in calendar format all upcoming "to-do" items and programs that are in your "now showing list". You can navigate to previous and coming weeks by click forward and back arrows.

A couple of comments before you try this out yourself.

This is my first TivoWeb module and the first time I have ever written code in TCL, so the coding is most likely not as efficient as it should be. I have also designed and tested to work on my Series 1 stand alone running 3.x. I have no idea if this code will work on any other versions, or platforms of TiVo. So you mileage will vary. Also, I am in the Eastern Time zone, and I don't know if other time zones will cause any display issues.

Of course use at your own risk, there is no warranty implied or otherwise.

Finally what do you think? Do you see this as a useful module? To me it is, because I like to know what is going to be recorded over the next couple of weeks, and what shows are on when.

Please also provide some constructive criticism, how can I make the code more efficient, better platform support. Also any features that you would like to see?

The attached zip file contains the schedule.itcl code and a schedule.css style sheet.

For best look and feel, use my .css, and run IE. The site should work in all other browsers, but it will look best in IE.

One finial note, the schedule starts daily at 12:00pm. This is my preference. I TiVo alot of shows in the eastern and pacific time zones. So to me a show like West Wing is a Wednesday show, even though it may be taped at 12:00 am eastern on Thursday morning.

Feel free to play with the startTime and endTime variables to get the schedule to show the way that you want.

Thanks,
David


----------



## dlowe

don't know why but the attachment did not come through on the orginal post.

*Please note that the attached is NOT the lastest release. The latest release schedule-0.0.3.zip can be found in the 01-17-2003 posting*


----------



## level42

hey, this is great!  i have already cancelled some recordings from this and next week that i really didn't want.. i really like having the schdule represented this way, good work! let me know if you are interested in any feedback...

thanks again,
bill


----------



## dperovic

Works like a charm for me. I'm running a SA with 3.1. Even with the TiVo Community theme it will be extremely useful. Thanks!


----------



## SteveTheITGuy

dlowe,

Great module.. I love it! I think it is so much easier to look at the data in this format. Keep up the good work.


----------



## zvonar

I agree - great module and an enhancement to Tivoweb.

One comment - for me the daily columns started at 12PM and run to 11PM, then 12AM the next day starts. For example, Sunday morning recordings are at the bottom of the Saturday column. Is this WAD?


----------



## Milhouse

On a UK TiVo:

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_schedule '/' ''
invalid attribute: RecordingBehavior
while executing
"dbobj $rec get RecordingBehavior"
("uplevel" body line 6)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"ForeachMfsFileTrans fsid name type $path $prefix 15 {

set rec [db $db openid $fsid]
set manual 0
set suggestion 0
..."
(procedure "::action_schedule" line 84)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--


----------



## radish

Milhouse - you beat me to it! Exact same problem here, UK v2.5.5.

Sounded so cool too


----------



## trubin

very cool, but I don't like the way the times are organized, starting at 12pm, instead of 12am

but other than that, execelent...


----------



## SteveTheITGuy

Until dlowe gets it fixed for the UK guys, here is a quick screen pic with the Blue theme.

trubin, you should be able to edit the scripts quite easily to change the start time.


----------



## Milhouse

Thanks Steve - I want it even more now!


----------



## zvonar

> _Originally posted by SteveTheITGuy _
> *
> trubin, you should be able to edit the scripts quite easily to change the start time. *


Line 193, 194, 195:


Code:


   set startColumn [expr      61200 + $tzoffset]
   set startTime              61200
   set endTime               145800

 Change to:


Code:


   set startColumn [expr      18000 + $tzoffset]
   set startTime              18000
   set endTime               102600


----------



## stickboy

Great module! My only suggestion is to figure out something better to ditch the separate stylesheet, or make the stylesheet compatible with the existing themes. (i.e., don't mess with the colors or font faces)


----------



## dlowe

Thanks everyone for you postive feedback. I have posted an other point release for the code that will hopefully solve the problem that Milhouse & Radish posted. Plesae let me know since, I don't have a UK machine to test on.

In regards to Zvonar's comment, you have done exactly what I expected users that did not want the time formated the way that I liked it. To make it easier for others down the road I added the following at the begining of the code module:

# Start schedule day at 12:00PM

set startColumn [expr 61200 + $tzoffset]
set startTime 61200
set endTime 145800

# Start schedule day at 12:00AM

#set startColumn [expr 18000 + $tzoffset]
#set startTime 18000
#set endTime 102600

Just add/remove the comments for what ever one you want. I have keep the default the same as the orginal version.

In regards to Stickboy's comment. You don't need to use my stylesheet as other have reported my module works fine with the other standard stylesheets. The schedule.css is just my preference, plus is works with all other modules. The module code does not use any fixed, font size, colour or face. So any style sheet should work.

Once again thanks everyone for your encoragement.

david


----------



## dlowe

Forgot the attachment.

*Please note that the attached is NOT the lastest release. The latest release schedule-0.0.3.zip can be found in the 01-17-2003 posting*


----------



## Milhouse

dlowe - the new version works great with a UK v2.5.5 TiVo!  Looks fine with Daynight2.css.

One suggestion - would it be possible to view the Schedule without descriptions? Perhaps the addition of a checkbox to toggle the inclusion of descriptions - my default preference would be without descriptions, but would probably best if the default could be configured by editing the script.

Great addition to the selection of modules - thanks for your efforts.


----------



## Milhouse

dlowe - now that I've had a bit longer to play with it I've noticed it's not showing any programmes for the whole of week #2 (or week #1, etc.). I initially thought it was because it didn't have any history and that there was nothing scheduled for Sunday 12th Jan but in fact there are three programmes in my ToDo list for Sunday (and they're not suggestions, all of them starting and ending on the Sunday so not spanning midnight). Also there are plenty of programmes in Now Showing for week #2 (and well into 2002) which I understand it uses to "back populate" the calendar. 

The following week (week #3) looks fine with programmes showing for each of the days.


----------



## stickboy

> _Originally posted by dlowe _
> *In regards to Stickboy's comment. You don't need to use my stylesheet as other have reported my module works fine with the other standard stylesheets. The schedule.css is just my preference, plus is works with all other modules. The module code does not use any fixed, font size, colour or face. So any style sheet should work.*


 I know, but it looks significantly better with your style sheet, which visibly distinguishes the show name from the episode description.

I'm just saying that it would be nice if it were easier to merge your style sheet with the existing themes.


----------



## TIVO_YORK99

Just wanted to say thanks a lot for the module to dlowe.

Works great on my UK Tivo.

Pete


----------



## trubin

I was working with the module, and think I may have ran across an issue. The attached image shows that Jerry Springer is in conflict of the new recording, but it doesn't show in the schedule module.

I also noticed that some programs at the end of the week show up on the wrong day, but wasn't able to reproduce that one.


----------



## IamMBS

I am having problems getting this module to work for me. I am running a SA with version 3.0 software. I am running Tivoweb 1.9.4b5. I have the schedule.itcl file in "tivoweb-tcl/modules" directory and have the permissions set to 664 like all the other modules. Owner is set to 0 while all the other files are set to 1000, could this be my problem? How would I change this? Thank You

I am getting this error:

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_schedule '/' ''
no such object: 
while executing
"dbobj $series fsid"
("uplevel" body line 12)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"ForeachMfsFileTrans fsid name type $nowshowingdir "" 15 {
set rec [db $db openid $fsid]

set showing [dbobj $rec get S..."
(procedure "::action_schedule" line 45)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--


----------



## Milhouse

Hi, another possible bug. For Monday @ 8pm there is a showing of Enterprise, but the schedule has shown this for Tuesday at 8pm.

Also, Monday is starting at at 5pm and finishing at 4.30pm - I have a showing of Stargate scheduled for 10am on Monday but this is showing in the bottom half of the schedule, which I would assume is Tuesday morning. Is the Schedule using a US TimeZone on UK TiVos? 

I've attached a couple of images that should give an idea of what is happening regarding the Enterprise problem. These screenshots where taken at 9am GMT.


----------



## zvonar

Milhouse:
I guess timezones are not accounted, so just change the start/stop times: post

Except I think your numbers would be 0,0, and 84600


----------



## Milhouse

I'll have a look at fixing the start/stop times so that it's correct for both UK and US TiVo's - there's a uktivo environment variable (or possibly tivouk) which can be checked at runtime. I'd also like to stop the suggestions from appearing in the Schedule - my TiVo is obsessed with Friends for some reason and it's depressing to see how often it's appearing!


----------



## dlowe

Once again thanks everyone for you feedback.

I will try to answer your questions in order.

*Millhouse* I will add a parameter in the next release of the code to turn off the program descriptions, but in the meantime, you can do the following:



> comment out or delete line 277
> 
> puts $chan " [html_link "/showing/$getShowingfsid" $getDescription {CLASS="schedule_description"}]"


*Various People* I have also discovered a bug in the code where if a program does not start either on the hour or the half hour it will not be displayed in the schedule. This is exactly why Trubin's Jerry Springer is not in the list. I will try to figure out around this, most likely by rounding the start time to the closest 30 minute mark.

*IamMBS* Your problem does not sound like it is a permission problem. The error message sounds more like an issue with reading the database. You have indicated that you are running beta 5 of tivoweb. Try updating to the full release of v1.9.4. I have also found in my experience, that sometime modules fail for no apparent reason. Reloading the web page after waiting 15-20 seconds seems to fix it.

I am also going to try to get a better handle on the timezones for the next release. so that hopefully I will solve peoples problems outside of Eastern time zone.

Finally, I am looking at adding a new feature of "quick actions", an example is in the screen shot below.

My thoughts on this are, by clicking on a hot spot in each schedule cell, you will be able to perform various actions:

a) Find out what else is on in that slot
b) Cancel the recording 
c) Display episode details
d) watch now (for previously recorded shows)

etc.

I will make these actions context sensitive, so for empty slots only the "Find out what else is on" will be displayed, and the display episode details will only show if they are disabled for general rendering.

What do you think. Any other actions that you will think are useful?


----------



## dlowe

Here is the latest release of my schedule TiVo web modules.

This new release contains a few new features and user configurable parameters. Here is what is new:

* Added a parameter for the base (in 24 hour format) schedule start time. This should easily allow you to set the time
that you want the schedule to start the day with. The default has now been set to 0, for 12:00am. This should 
prevent some confusion that some people had with programs that wrap.

* Added a parameter to enable or disable the displaying of a shows description in the schedule. The new default is now
false, because it makes things look nicer. If you have QuickActions enabled you can easily look up the show descriptions
at any time

* Added a parameter to enable or disable QuickActions. QuickActions allow you to quickly perform or time slot specific 
actions with the least amount of clicking.

The following QuickActions are available in this release:

- Episode Details
- Delete Recording
- *** What Else Is On ***
- Watch Now

*** Please note that the "What Else Is On" module requires the whatson.itcl module from LJ. It can be downloaded from:

http://www.ljs.nildram.co.uk/tivo.html

* Added a parameter to allow QuickActions results to load in a separate window or the current one. The default is a separate one, since it improve performance.

* Added support for shows that do not start or end exactly on the full hour or half hour. They will be slotted in to the closest 30 min slot.


----------



## Attack

Thanks you for this very cool TiVoWeb module.

I have 3 TiVo's and would like to come up with a way to load one web page that shows this info for all three TiVos at once (or more TiVo's if I had them). Would anyone else be interested in something like this?


----------



## Willin

> _Originally posted by IamMBS _
> *I am having problems getting this module to work for me.*


I have the same problems here. I just wrapped the problem line with a catch and it comes right up. Change line 180 to this:

catch {set seriesfsid [dbobj $series fsid]}


----------



## Willin

I like to have the descriptions visible which also provides the link to *showing*. If there isn't an episode description, then there isn't a way to link to *showing*. Can you add some default text like "No episode information" so the link is still there? Something like this works for me starting at line 398:



Code:


catch {set getDescription [lindex $getValue 3]}
if {$getDescription == ""} {
    set getDescription "No episode information"
}


----------



## Milhouse

Nice work dlowe - unfortunately there still seems to be problems with the UK TimeZone - the attached image shows a schedule for January 13 - 19, but the programs shown are for the incorrect day.

For instance, "Trigger Happy TV" was shown on Monday 13th January (according to Schedule) but according to the episode detail it actually aired on Sunday 12th January. This is consistent with the other progammes, all the times are correct but the date is off by +1.


----------



## Milhouse

Also, Schedule seems to think there are 8 days in a week, as can be seen by the attached image which is actually from the same page as the previous image, just for a later time...

Episode details for "Football Focus" - Showing Date: Sat 18th Jan 12:10.


----------



## qwertyasd

Nice module. Quite complex for a first try. Thanks and keep up the good work. Stay away from other hobbies  .


----------



## frankygamer

I also had the problem IamMBS had but the change Willin suggested fixed it. Thanks!


----------



## Shawn

When I click on the "What else is on" Tab, I get a "Page can't be found". Is this a bug or just my fault somehow?


----------



## dlowe

Shawn, please make sure that you have installed the whatson module that can be downloaded from:

http://www.ljs.nildram.co.uk/whatson.itcl

Then do a full restart.

Thanks,
</david>


----------



## Shawn

I had just figured it out, Sorry about that. Thanks for you help.


----------



## spumphrey

Hiya - looks like an excellent module! Only problem is, when I try and use it I get:

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_schedule '/' ''
syntax error in expression "30 - 08"
while executing
"expr 30 - $baseMinutes"
(procedure "FilterTimeSlot" line 8)
invoked from within
"FilterTimeSlot $seconds"
("uplevel" body line 84)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"ForeachMfsFileTrans fsid name type $path $prefix 15 {

set rec [db $db openid $fsid]
set manual 0
set suggestion 0
..."
(procedure "::action_schedule" line 196)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

I'm using a UK series 1 2.5.5 with TivoWeb 1.9.4 final, the latest version module (+whatson, etc)...

Any idea's what would cause this?

Many Thanks

Simon


----------



## alextegg

I can't get this to work either.

My error is INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_schedule '/' ''
can't scan path (0x00070009)

while executing
"mfs scan $dirName -start $prefix -count 50"
("uplevel" body line 1)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
if { [catch {mfs scan $dirName -start $prefix -count 50} batch] } {
global errorCode errorInfo
if {..."
(procedure "ForeachMfsFile" line 9)
invoked from within
"ForeachMfsFile fsid name type /Schedule "" {
set date [lindex [split $name ":"] 1]

if { $date > $lastday } {
set lastday $date
}

incr cou..."
(procedure "GetLastGuideDay" line 5)
invoked from within
"GetLastGuideDay"
(procedure "::action_schedule" line 128)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--


----------



## Disconnect

> _Originally posted by spumphrey _
> *Hiya - looks like an excellent module! Only problem is, when I try and use it I get:
> 
> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_schedule '/' ''
> syntax error in expression "30 - 08"
> while executing
> --cut here--
> *


"Me too" - phillips s2 dtivo (704) running tivoweb-plus.

--cut here--
action_schedule '/' ''
syntax error in expression "30 - 08"
while executing
"expr 30 - $baseMinutes"
(procedure "FilterTimeSlot" line 8)
invoked from within
"FilterTimeSlot $seconds"
("uplevel" body line 84)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"ForeachMfsFileTrans fsid name type $path $prefix 15 {

set rec [db $db openid $fsid]
set manual 0
set suggestion 0
..."
(procedure "::action_schedule" line 196)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--


----------



## Disconnect

Got past that part with the attached patch, and I added the "catch {set seriesfsid [dbobj $series fsid]}" so it runs, but it shows the entire grid as empty. 

(Oh, this is on both the S2 and the S1 - S1 is running 1.9.4 final)


----------



## Fofer

It's working for me (for the most part) on a Series 1 Phillips DirecTiVo running TiVoWebPlus 1.0. It seems that dual tuners screws it up a bit. Is it supposed to be able to handle dual recordings? Not all are shown, and the final column (Sunday) pushes the out to the right.

And when I select "What Else is On" I get this:



> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_whatson '' 'set "chnsel" "3";set "wodatetz" "1082253600";set "wotimetz" "08";set "submit" "Search";'
> syntax error in expression "1082253600 + (08 * 3600) - -25200"
> while executing
> "expr $wodatetz + ($wotimetz * 3600) - $tzoffset"
> (procedure "::action_whatson" line 129)
> invoked from within
> "::action_$action $chan $part $env"
> ("eval" body line 1)
> invoked from within
> "eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
> --cut here--


(Note this happens on *most,* but not all "What Else is On" links.)

I do, however have the "What's On" module loaded and it's been working fine separately.

Thanks for the great work on a cool looking module!


----------



## 10203

Code:


set "wotimetz" "08";set "submit" "Search";'
syntax error in expression "1082253600 + (08 * 3600) - -25200"
                                          ^^

There's the problem. TCL is very picky about what it considers numeric. The leading '0' is upsetting it. You either need a new version of Schedule that removes leading zeros or a new version of What's On that does the same...

Have a look right at the top of whatson.itcl and search for the line:


Code:


	eval $eenv

and add this line after it:


Code:


	set wotimetz [expr int($wotimetz)]


----------



## Fofer

> _Originally posted by LJ _
> *There's the problem. TCL is very picky about what it considers numeric. The leading '0' is upsetting it. You either need a new version of Schedule that removes leading zeros or a new version of What's On that does the same... *


Thanks LJ. I made that change to whatson.itcl and sure enough that has resolved the problem.

I really like this "schedule" grid view as it makes it a lot easier to see how the week's recordings will play out.

As I mentioned earlier, it doesn't seem to deal with recordings on dual-tuners at all - it simply lists one of the two scheduled recordings and ignores the other one. I'm not sure if this module is still being actively developed, but if it is, it would be nice if there were some indication of the second recording, perhaps a split block during that time slot, or perhaps just an asterisk indicating a dual recording. (And clicking on the corner menu could bring up the 2nd shows' details?)

Also I notice that in the "empty" column past Sunday, that certain shows are showing up that seem to be out of place.

Finally, I'd love to see each show's description also pop-up (in little yellow rectangle) on the mouse over, just like they do in TiVoWebPlus' "now showing" page... that feature would make it much easier to see what a show will be about and whether or not to cancel it, without having to click, and go back and forth.

This module is great, dlowe... for a first effort it's phenomenal!


----------



## Fofer

> _Originally posted by Fofer _
> *Thanks LJ. I made that change to whatson.itcl and sure enough that has resolved the problem. *


Oops, spoke to soon. It doesn't produce that error anymore, but it's also not searching properly. When I select "what else is on" the resulting URL is something like this:



Code:


http://mytivoip/whatson?chnsel=3&wodatetz=1081562400&wotimetz=18&submit=Search

...and the search page indicates that it's searching for shows on Thursday, April 1 (no matter what the day is from an episode I'm clicking.) It always defaults back to Thursday, April Fools. (how appropriate ) And since that day is in the past, the search comes up empty. If I change the date in the pull-down meny and search again, it works fine.

Any hints? As always, much appreciated.


----------



## 10203

It's a time zone problem. What's On expects wodatetz to be a multiple of 86400 (number of seconds in a day) and does daft things if it's not. Not sure why I programmed it that way - the day number would've made more sense  Which version of Schedule are you running?


----------



## Fofer

> _Originally posted by LJ _
> *Which version of Schedule are you running? *


v0.0.3 [Alpha]
Is there a newer one?


----------



## wiggina

I just tried your cool code and ran across this -- any tips / ideas?

Thanks in advance!!

--cut here--
action_whatson '' 'set "chnsel" "2";set "wodatetz" "1082851200";set "wotimetz" "14";set "starting" "1";set "submit" "Search";'
can't read "::version3": no such variable
while executing
"if {$::version3} {
set recbeh [dbobj $rec get RecordingBehavior]
set seltype [dbobj $recbeh get PresentationBehavior]
if {$seltyp..."
("foreach" body line 99)
invoked from within
"foreach showingfsid [lrange $showings $x [expr $x+19]] {
regexp {([0-9]*)/(.*)} $showingfsid junk showingobjid subobjid
set showing [db $db op..."
("uplevel" body line 2)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
foreach showingfsid [lrange $showings $x [expr $x+19]] {
regexp {([0-9]*)/(.*)} $showingfsid junk showingobjid subobjid
..."
(procedure "do_wochandata" line 17)
invoked from within
"do_wochandata $chan $fsid $minseconds $maxseconds $channum $callsign $stationfsid $starting $currenthour"
("uplevel" body line 2)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"ForeachMfsFile fsid name type "/Schedule" "$stationfsid:$chkdate" {
if {[catch [do_wochandata $chan $fsid $minseconds $maxseconds $channum $calls..."
(procedure "::action_whatson" line 170)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--


----------



## 10203

Err, not sure - both TiVoWeb and TiVoWebPlus have the "version3" variable. Which version of TW/TWP are you running?


----------



## bmckim

I am using schedule.itcl on an S1 TiVo and receive this message...

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_schedule '/' ''
no such object: 
while executing
"dbobj $series fsid"
("uplevel" body line 12)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"ForeachMfsFileTrans fsid name type $nowshowingdir "" 15 {
set rec [db $db openid $fsid]

set showing [dbobj $rec get S..."
(procedure "::action_schedule" line 150)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

Any clues what might be wrong?

[email protected]


----------



## BrianJonesUK

Exactly the same internal server error as bmckim on 2 seperate S1 UK TiVos. Any ideas?


----------



## ikishk

Great module, but I've found some problems 

Using a dual tuner s2, I've found that 2 shows with abnormal start/stop times are not displayed properly. You get odd spillover as well as incorrect box length. When you use technophobe2, you can see the spillover better because of the shading.


----------



## Fofer

I am now getting exactly the same internal server error as bmckim and BrianJonesUK, on one of my Series 2 DirecTiVo's. (see below) Oddly enough it used to work fine, and I haven't changed anything recently.

Schedule.itcl continues to work fine on my second (identically hacked) Series 2 DirecTiVo as well.

The only difference between the two units is the number of season passes... unit #1 has 50 SP's and unit #2 only has a couple. Could that have something to do with it?



> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_schedule '/' ''
> no such object:
> while executing
> "dbobj $series fsid"
> ("uplevel" body line 12)
> invoked from within
> "uplevel $body"
> invoked from within
> "ForeachMfsFileTrans fsid name type $nowshowingdir "" 15 {
> set rec [db $db openid $fsid]
> 
> set showing [dbobj $rec get S..."
> (procedure "::action_schedule" line 150)
> invoked from within
> "::action_$action $chan $part $env"
> ("eval" body line 1)
> invoked from within
> "eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
> --cut here--


----------



## SeanC

Same error here on a S1 SA tivo.


----------



## gart

I can also add an error report

SA Tivo v3 
47 Season Passes

--Pat

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_schedule '/' ''
no such object: 
while executing
"dbobj $series fsid"
("uplevel" body line 12)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"ForeachMfsFileTrans fsid name type $nowshowingdir "" 15 {
set rec [db $db openid $fsid]

set showing [dbobj $rec get S..."
(procedure "::action_schedule" line 150)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--


----------



## Milhouse

Looks like this module is no longer supported by the original author (dlowe - last post 21 Jan 2003) 

Anyone else fancy stepping up to the plate?


----------



## robr

too bad, i just discovered this module today, installed it and ran into the same problems as many others. im running 
TivoWebPlus Project - v1.1-pre2


----------



## crow

I get this on my SA S2, the module works fine on my other TiVos.

--cut here--
action_schedule '/' ''
can't open object (0x30007)

while executing
"db $db openid $fsid"
("uplevel" body line 2)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"ForeachMfsFileTrans fsid name type $nowshowingdir "" 15 {
set rec [db $db openid $fsid]

set showing [dbobj $rec get S..."
(procedure "::action_schedule" line 150)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--


----------



## 10203

It's saying it can't open the database. Try restarting TiVoWeb(Plus) or rebooting the TiVo.


----------



## veritech

Excellent addtional to TiVo web


----------



## Throg

I can't get past this:


> --cut here--
> action_schedule '/' ''
> no such object:
> while executing
> "dbobj $series fsid"
> ("uplevel" body line 12)
> invoked from within
> "uplevel $body"
> invoked from within
> "ForeachMfsFileTrans fsid name type $nowshowingdir "" 15 {
> set rec [db $db openid $fsid]
> 
> set showing [dbobj $rec get S..."
> (procedure "::action_schedule" line 58)
> invoked from within
> "::action_$action $chan $part $env"
> ("eval" body line 1)
> invoked from within
> "eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
> --cut here--


This is on a S2SA running 4.0.1b with Tivowebplus 1.1-pre2. I have the latest version of whatson.itcl. What else can I do? I have rebooted the TiVo and restarted tivoweb each time (obviously). But I've also tried just reloading tivoweb also.


----------



## b166er

Is anyone seeing their schedule output showing the shows out by one day? I've had the time offset set to zero and 19 (to start at 7pm) and that doesn't seem to have any impact on things. It's always showing today's recordings tomorrow, tomorrow's the day after etc. In addition to that, some shows from my tivo todo list aren't showing up in the schedule output. I have 5 recordings scheduled today and only 4 of them show up in the output (in the column for tomorrow of course).

Was there an update or fix that everyone using this module knows about?


----------



## Pete77

I have just tried to install this module on my UK Series 1 Tivo (installed Tivoweb over three years ago but have just noticed that I didn't have this module when I checked the Wikipedia Tivoweb page at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tivoweb) and found the 0.0.3 version didn't work at all on a UK S1 Tivo but the 0.0.2 version does work after causing Tivo to reboot the first time Tivoweb is reloaded after the module is installed.

However I can't really see much point in it compared to HiGuide (which is prettier and has more options) and one or two other Tivoweb Guide modules that people have developed over the years.

Also its starting the day at the wrong time and already thinks we are in Monday.

I don't know if anyone else still uses this Tivoweb module?


----------



## b166er

Pete77 said:


> Also its starting the day at the wrong time and already thinks we are in Monday.
> 
> I don't know if anyone else still uses this Tivoweb module?


Sounds like you hit the same problem I had (which went unanswered). I gave up on it.


----------



## Pete77

b166er said:


> Sounds like you hit the same problem I had (which went unanswered). I gave up on it.


b166er,

Did you find that v0.0.3 wouldn't work at all and that only 0.0.2 ran but was rather unsatisfactory?

How about mike's Global Blocklist? Do you run that at all? I was tempted to install it but then noticed it requires a .tcl to run all the time and mike's tcls seem to have a rather heavy resource overhead if SortNP is anything to go by.


----------



## b166er

Pete77 said:


> b166er,
> 
> Did you find that v0.0.3 wouldn't work at all and that only 0.0.2 ran but was rather unsatisfactory?


No idea at all. It was 3 years ago ;-) I don't recall trying multiple versions though.



Pete77 said:


> How about mike's Global Blocklist? Do you run that at all? I was tempted to install it but then noticed it requires a .tcl to run all the time and mike's tcls seem to have a rather heavy resource overhead if SortNP is anything to go by.


Never heard of the global blocklist.


----------



## Pete77

b166er said:


> Never heard of the global blocklist.


You can find it listed at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tivoweb

It stops you recording programs you have already seen before or types of program you don't want to record when using Wishlists.


----------

